# 2 day cycle kit(bectar boost)



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

some person on this site told me about a product that cycles your tank in 2 days, bectar boost does anybody know if this stuff works ,and if how much$$$


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Never heard of that... have used Bio-Spira which can cycle your tank in as little as 24hrs.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

The only product I have heard and used personally to successfully speed a cycle is Marinelands Bio-Spira.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Agreed ^^^

Bio-Spira has been successful with speeding up the cycle of a tank. I could not imagen that it can do so within 24 hours, but I am sure that if Therizman say it can, then I would presume that it can. I would think that even with the bacteria boost (Bio-Spira) it would still take a few days or even a week for the bacteria to settle in to the bio-media.

But, if you are asking then yes, Bio-Spira can definitely help speed up the process.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Agreed ^^^
> 
> Bio-Spira has been successful with speeding up the cycle of a tank. I could not imagen that it can do so within 24 hours, but I am sure that if Therizman say it can, then I would presume that it can. I would think that even with the bacteria boost (Bio-Spira) it would still take a few days or even a week for the bacteria to settle in to the bio-media.
> 
> But, if you are asking then yes, Bio-Spira can definitely help speed up the process.


I was surprised by this as well, but I talked to some of their techs on the phone one day for quite some time about it and how it works, what is in it, how to have it work the best, etc. According to them, under perfect conditions it can do it in 24hrs, usually around 48 or 72hrs if people only half follow the directions.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

http://www.marineland.com/products/mllabs/ml_biospira.asp


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I've heard claims of 45 min. Personal exp says 4 days.

would suggest using Bio spira in combonation to fishless cycle. use pure ammonia to feed the bact.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> I've heard claims of 45 min. Personal exp says 4 days.
> 
> *would suggest using Bio spira in combonation to fishless cycle. use pure ammonia to feed the bact.*


100% Agreed ^^^

Thanks for the information Therizman and BS!


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

so lets say i have my 55g set up and put the water in start everything up and put the bio-spira in and then in about 2-3 days i can toss in my piranhas in


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

From the sounds of it, yes, but I would definitely check your water parameters before simply tossing in your fish.

Perhaps you would want to add some "cycle fish" to the tank to feed the NH4 while the bio-spira is working.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

so should i place the cycle fish when i get the tank or wait a couple of days for the bio spira to start workin and then toss them in


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Personally, I would toss the "cycle fish" in right after you add the bio-spira. Those fish will help general NH4 which inturn will feed the bacteria which convert NH4 to NO2 to NO3. No NH4, no NO2, and <20 ppm NO3 and you are cycled. After three or four days and according to the MFG and Therizman and BS, you should be set.

Some members perfer to use a pure NH4 to fed the bio-spira, but I like fish personally.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> Personally, I would toss the "cycle fish" in right after you add the bio-spira. Those fish will help general NH4 which inturn will feed the bacteria which convert NH4 to NO2 to NO3. No NH4, no NO2, and <20 ppm NO3 and you are cycled. After three or four days and according to the MFG and Therizman and BS, you should be set.
> 
> Some members perfer to use a pure NH4 to fed the bio-spira, but I like fish personally.


so after putting in the fish and the bio spira,then after about a week my params should be normal??(ph 7.6,ammonia0,nitrite 0,nitrate20,


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

your LFS may sell you some established filter media, all ways worked for me...


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Weiss Organics bacter boost is very similar to bio spira, except in my experiences, it actually works better. I always used bio-spira Until this product was recommended to me a few months back. I love it, and Highly recommend it. I have done 48 hour full cycles for discuss with no prolems (in co-laboration w/ Tetra Black water extract and Sea chem 7.0 regulator and conditioner.) I would sware on bacter boost, it is a new product. Be warned, it can be costly! I got my bottle for about $26 (really big bottle 18 oz I think...)

The official product info page from Weiss Organics


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

WaxmasterJ said:


> Weiss Organics bacter boost is very similar to bio spira, except in my experiences, it actually works better. I always used bio-spira Until this product was recommended to me a few months back. I love it, and Highly recommend it. I have done 48 hour full cycles for discuss with no prolems (in co-laboration w/ Tetra Black water extract and Sea chem 7.0 regulator and conditioner.) I would sware on bacter boost, it is a new product. Be warned, it can be costly! I got my bottle for about $26 (really big bottle 18 oz I think...)
> 
> The official product info page from Weiss Organics


your the guy that told me about bectar boost i started this topic because i wanted to see if anybody knew about this product but i will DEFINETLY check out bectar boost....for sure


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I did some research last night and there are a number of products that add bacteria to a "New Tank".

Bio-Spira
SeaChem - Stability
Weiss Organics bacter boost
Biozyme

These are a few that I was able to find, and I am sure there are several more.

Oh, FYI if you re-read Therizman's post, bio-spira can cycle a tank is 24 hours. If that is the case, save yourself some money and go with the cheaper of the two. No need to spend extra money if one product works as well as the other.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

yea, even with bio assistance i would wait a week for it to get intergrated into the media and gravel.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> I did some research last night and there are a number of products that add bacteria to a "New Tank".
> 
> Bio-Spira
> SeaChem - Stability
> ...


wow thats great,thank for your help


----------

